# Sound über Chinch-Kabel leiser als von CD



## Krankes-Kaff (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo,


ich habe ein Problem, und zwar habe ich meinen PC mit einem Chinch-Kabel an meine Musikanlage angeschlossen, um MP3´s auch laut darüber hören zu können.

Das funktioniert auch, nur bemerke ich immer wieder, dass der Sound von einer MP3 viel leiser und auch lange nicht so gut ist wie von einer CD.

Bei der CD handelt es sich um genau die gleiche Audio-Datei, habe die MP3-Datei nur auf CD gebrannt und der Sound und die Lautstärke sind um Längen höher und besser.

Die Lautstärkeregelung im PC ist auf laut gestellt, daran kann es also denke ich nicht liegen.


Habt Ihr eine Idee?



Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## sisela (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo krankes Kaff,

ich nehme mal an du benutzt Windows. Dann schau doch mal bei der Systemsteuerung unter Sound und Audiogeräte, dann  erweiterte Eigenschaften nach. Da gibt es Einstellungen für die Wiedergabelautstärke von CD und auch von WAV (in dem Fall deine mp3). Vielleicht sind die Regler ja unterschiedich aut aufgedreht.

mfg


----------

